# Convert 3P-277V to 1P-240V



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

The local pro will know what to do.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

So this is a 120/277 system?

For some reason it sticks in my head that you can get a 277 volt range. That may or may not be true, but would be the ideal solution.


----------



## flint54 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well that was pretty helpful. How I wish that were always true. Local pro #1 said it cannot be done, and that is almost never correct. I think it is more likely he just didn't want to do it. Can someone else here perhaps offer just a bit more technical input that Mr. Vintage Sounds? Thank you.


----------



## flint54 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've looked for 277V units (that would make things very simple) without success.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If you actually have a 3Ø system with 277V measurements an experienced commercial contractor would have no problem getting you 250V single phase off of that.

It's done every single day. Call more guys. 

I'm not inclined to give you specifics because honestly it sounds like you're trying to do it yourself and that's a recipe for problems.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

flint54 said:


> One of our lodging buildings will be undergoing renovation to convert a couple standard rooms into a suite with kitchenette. We plan to add a 50A 240V single phase load for the range. The building is supplied with 3 phase service, L1-L2, L1-L3, L2-L3 each measure 277V. I'm curious how we achieve the outcome (safe and cost-conscious), and also curious whether we should be concerned about any resulting imbalance. Each panel is rated at 250A and
> appear to have ample unused capacity. I want to understand this well, before we bring in a local pro. Thanks.


You're measuring 277 phase to phase?

:001_huh:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

flint54 said:


> One of our lodging buildings will be undergoing renovation to convert a couple standard rooms into a suite with kitchenette. We plan to add a 50A 240V single phase load for the range. The building is supplied with 3 phase service, L1-L2, L1-L3, L2-L3 each measure 277V. I'm curious how we achieve the outcome (safe and cost-conscious), and also curious whether we should be concerned about any resulting imbalance. Each panel is rated at 250A and
> appear to have ample unused capacity. I want to understand this well, before we bring in a local pro. Thanks.


Post some pictures.:thumbsup: 
Pictures will help us help you......


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I am positive you do not have a 120/277 volt supply. It is not mathematically possible. Whatever your voltage is it can be used or converted to hook up a stove any true professional in your area can do this for you.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just hook it up, 37 volts won't matter.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

IBTL.....:whistling2:



> About flint54
> What is your electrical related field/trade: state residential contractor
> Location: florida


And WTF is a "state residential contractor"? (Handyman perhaps?)


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

flint54 said:


> ... Can someone else here perhaps offer just a bit more technical input that Mr. Vintage Sounds? Thank you.


This forum is for electrical professionals. The sarcasm in his response was likely because the nature of your post makes it clear that you are NOT an electrical professional, or at the very least in over your head, which means you are attempting to get help with something that is in essence robbing a local qualified professional from his means of employment.

There is no such thing as 277V phase to phase, the other posters were just being gentle with you to see if you would attempt to correct your statement. If you are measuring 277V anywhere, it is phase to neutral, in which case the phase to phase voltage would be 480V. 



> Local pro #1 said it cannot be done, and that is almost never correct. I think it is more likely he just didn't want to do it.


If you talked to a local electrician and insisted to him that you have 277V phase to phase, he likely blew you off as being someone who believes they know what they are doing and will likely waste his time as you pick his brain without giving him a contract. That happens a lot on the electrical business and in reality, there is no place for it. Some people have a very negative reaction to time wasters, others do not.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I ran into a similar issue with these lassies along time ago.
Tis is how it went.....

Oh ya' IBTL.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I must wonder if a 240v range can run off 277v.
We run alot of 240v equipment on 208volts. It's a 25% power loss on heating elements.

I'm guessing you'll have a 28% wattage increase across the heating elements.

Nominal voltage is usually 250volts. So 277...... your cookies will bake much faster.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ultrafault said:


> I am positive you do not have a 120/277 volt supply. It is not mathematically possible. Whatever your voltage is it can be used or converted to hook up a stove any true professional in your area can do this for you.


Actually anything is mathematically possible.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peewee0413 said:


> Actually anything is mathematically possible.


Actully no it is not.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Actully no it is not.


Like the cnance of me getting a 199% on any test in school.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im picking on the confused guy who started the thread... im pretty aware its mathematically impossible to get 120 phase to ground 277 phase to phase..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am sorry guys but OP this question is right on the boderline situation and the question you posted seems that you are not a electrician at all so therefore you will have to get your local electrician to assit you on this details.

Oh by the way., The 277 volts is dead giveaway answer due this is a commercal building you will have no choice but have electrician do the electrical work for ya.

I will lock this thread for now but if you want to unlocked you will have to PM to any one of the Moderators in this fourm.

Merci,
Marc


----------

